# Ukrycie folderu dla revdep-rebuild

## pikolodoro

Witam

da sie ukryć katalog z plikami by wykluczyć go z revdep-rebuild? jesli tak to poproszę opis jak to zrobić

----------

## dziadu

RTFM...

 *Quote:*   

> SEARCH_DIRS_MASK - List of directories to not search

 

----------

## pikolodoro

dzieki

no cóż.... sklamałbym twierdząc że przeczytam manuala   :Twisted Evil:   stawiam na stare dobre forum,krótka zje**ka ale trafna i pelna podpowiedź

pzdro

----------

## Jacekalex

Możesz też w ogóle zapomnieć o istnieniu revdep-rebuild, co i mnie się przytrafiło po włączeniu

 *Quote:*   

> EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --keep-going  --buildpkg  --tree --with-bdeps=y"

 

 :Wink: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

